# Vermilion river



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Anybody willing to share info on a location to ice fish on the vermilion river besides the municipal boat docks ? I see there is lots of marinas and docks near the river mouth but the only true public access I see is the municipal docks. Just wondering if there is any other place there that allows fishermen access.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Personally never ice fish rivers. Moving water undermines ice and I would never chance it. Just a safety issue for me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Wannabitawerm said:


> Personally never ice fish rivers. Moving water undermines ice and I would never chance it. Just a safety issue for me.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I know what you mean about ice and rivers , generally I dont do it either but sheltered areas at marinas or behind break walls , etc where the current isnt much if an issue or just minimal , combined with vigalence and lots of ice checkIng and a slow moving river would make conditions tolerable for me to try it. Out in the main channel I would never even think about it.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I hear ya. I can see your point. I don't know how I could even catch a steelie through the ice. That would be insane. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

My buddy lives on the vermillion river, he docs his erie boat on the river too......he tells me they run snowmobiles up and down the river once it freezes over. He also told me he sees people out there ice fishing all the time, with steelis just laying on the frozen river next to them. I'd say go for it. Dont know about access points, but its definatley safe enough to ice fish on.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I seen a video of someone ice fishing the vermilion and pulling steelies up , I just dont really know where on the river he was but that was just plain awesome. I would like to try it if I get a chance. The only place I can see to access it though is the municiple docks , I was hoping there is some other access somewhere.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

The public launch is where you walk on the ice at.........you will see tons of frozen over holes from guys fishing. You dont need a "spot" just walk out there via the public ramp. And you will see guys fishing too, ask them some questions too. Good luck!


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I cant wait after lastyear I'm stoaked for some good Ice and Sam, hopefully I will be off work this year if you do the Ice fishing tournament at Wellington. Here is the video I think you were talking about:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_zX13GZsnbk


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

looks like that's goin' on the bucket list.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

kneedeep said:


> I cant wait after lastyear I'm stoaked for some good Ice and Sam, hopefully I will be off work this year if you do the Ice fishing tournament at Wellington. Here is the video I think you were talking about:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_zX13GZsnbk


Yep , thats the video. There are some other good ones of catching steelies thru the ice on Erie but they are farther east


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

claytonhaske said:


> The public launch is where you walk on the ice at.........you will see tons of frozen over holes from guys fishing. You dont need a "spot" just walk out there via the public ramp. And you will see guys fishing too, ask them some questions too. Good luck!





Thanks for the info clayton. Is the public launch and the municiple docks the same thing ?


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

yonderfishin said:


> Thanks for the info clayton. Is the public launch and the municiple docks the same thing ?


I dont know??? Pull the location up on mapquest, or google earth and look at it from satellite imagery. Then maybe give the dnr a call and ask about the location you choose.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

claytonhaske said:


> I dont know??? Pull the location up on mapquest, or google earth and look at it from satellite imagery. Then maybe give the dnr a call and ask about the location you choose.


Thats actually how i found what mapquest calls the municiple boat docks , but i dont see anything else that looks like a public boat launch , well actually the whole area looks like a boat launch from satelite. I am thinking the munucipal docks is the public launch you are talking about but not sure.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

